# Detroit Pistons VS Miami Heat (11/30/06)-8:00PM



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 30th, 2006 | 8:00 pm | TNT *

















-V.S.- 
















*Team Records*

Miami Heat: (6-8)
Deetroit Pistons: (9-5)

*Probable Starting Lineups*
    
*VS*
    

*Miami Heat Bench*
James Posey
Antoine Walker
Michael Doleac
Jason Kapono
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Robert Hite
Gary Payton
Chris Quinn​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

During the last game, they said Posey would most likely be back tonight so that's good news. But it sounds like JWill wont play


> Guard Jason Williams is disappointed with the progress of his surgically repaired knee, and he isn't sure about when he'll be able to return.
> 
> "I didn't know what to expect because it was the right time that I had surgery," Williams said, "but I thought it would be good by now. I don't know how we are going to get it better."
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat30nov30,0,1395830.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

That doesnt sound good for JWill. I hope he's not out for too long.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> During the last game, they said Posey would most likely be back tonight so that's good news. But it sounds like JWill wont play
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat30nov30,0,1395830.story?coll=sfla-sports-front
> 
> That doesnt sound good for JWill. I hope he's not out for too long.


sounds like we will be getting a new pg this weekend. I expect the Heat to pull off a trade. Jwills knee seems very unable to be counted upon.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, it seems like it's going from bad, to worse.

As far as this game, it should be interesting to see how Dorell does going against a good defender in Prince.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news, JWill is playing tonight but will not be starting. GP will start.

Riley said JWill's knee soreness is something that he's going to have to play through for now. He said that its normal soreness and just needs to regain the confidence in his knee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Posey is also back tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 quick ones for the Heat, excellent start. 

Itll be interesting how Riley will handle the Wright/Posey/Walker SF part. I know he said Walker will be playing exclusively at PF, this means he probably wont play much more then 20 mins a game...i doubt he'll be happy with that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:



> 6 quick ones for the Heat, excellent start.
> 
> Itll be interesting how Riley will handle the Wright/Posey/Walker SF part. I know he said Walker will be playing exclusively at PF, this means he probably wont play much more then 20 mins a game...i doubt he'll be happy with that.


Wade's going to see a lot of time at pg to give these guys looks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wright with a fantastic start, 6 points, 2 steals 2 assists in the early going.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Dorrel wright is doing an excellent job. Nice job by Riley putting Payton in to start. Now i nly hope Walker stays put on the bench.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wright with great d on Prince on that play


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

what a feed by wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every starter with 4 shot attempts except Wade, who has 1. Funny, we're up 10 and Wades taken one shot!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wade is almost a bit too much looking to get everyone involved this far.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

we can safely assume another double digit assist night from wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice feed from Jwill.

good thing I saw this thread, because I completly forgot about this game.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

well we survived the antoine walker onslaught


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bloody hell - we drop our guard in the last minute and look what happens. From up 11 to up 4. Not cool!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Big shot to end the half

Detroit was on a run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It was a big shot. Much needed. 

That was probably our best first quarter at home so far this year. The Pistons are a quality team, without Shaq this game will be tough - when theres a will tho, theres a Wade  (I love using that line )


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

sic_D said:


> we can safely assume another double digit assist night from wade.


yep.. and D Wright looks GREAT so far.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Antoine Walker :lol: . I dont know but he always looks out of control


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Walker...what the hell is that crap?

Whenever Wades out, we play crap.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

blech.. wade out, dorell out, offense out, defense out!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we sure got some softies inside

this is horrible. Doleac and Walker at pf and center. We cant rebound, there have been a couple and 1's, and everything is getting blocked. I wonder why.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow....that's a foul? 

that might be the worst call in the history of basketball. the whistle was blown once Kapono stole the pass about a second or two later


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When theres Trouble-u call DW (Dwyane Wade and Dorrell Wright, please check in!)


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Antoine walker also needs to go out as soon as possible


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Foul, my crotch.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

miraculously, we still lead...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Kapono 33333333!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Posey 33333333!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

kapono's hot, watch out people


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, these phantom fouls are pissing me off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

up 10, up 2 - we cant hold a lead. Why is Dorrell still sitting?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

hmm.. we've given up another substantial lead... come on guys, when you get a big lead, KEEP a big lead!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A game of runs so far. It's pretty evident that Detroit is doing everything to keep Wade out of the lane. Everyone else has got to keep hitting their shots so it opens the lane up a bit for DWade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 3 at half. It was a tale of 2 quarters really, our first was great, our second wasnt. Dorrell needs to be out there on the floor, hes got 10 points, 6 boards 2 assists and 2 steals...U cant stop the D Train, u can only hope to contain him! 

Wade needs to get some shots in, 2-8 is not like him. Im glad hes makin the game easier for the guys, but let the guys make it easier for him also. I expect Wade to have a better offensive showing in the second half. Defensively, we're doing pretty well.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have a good chance as long as Wade plays all 24 minutes...lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hell, even if Wades not scoring - hes better out there than GP or JWill. Having said that, GP had a nice first quarter.

Wade
Wright
Posey
Haslem
Zo

Thats who i want out there atleast 20 of these 24 second half minutes


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Of course Barkley spends halftime licking Shaq's nuts and saying that it's not really Wade's team, but Shaq who is "the man." Does any analyst hate on young guys to prop up vets more than Chuck?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Of course Barkley spends halftime licking Shaq's nuts and saying that it's not really Wade's team, but Shaq who is "the man." Does any analyst hate on young guys to prop up vets more than Chuck?


Nah, Charles Barkley is in a league of his own.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Antoine got his *** stuffed bad two possesions in a row. That had to be a little embarrasing for him.

Kapono got hot in the 2nd qtr but he was getting killed on defense.

Wade was looking to pass and everyone else came out hitting their shot. Unfortunately, everyone got cold for a stretch in the 2nd and the Pistons quickly cut that 10 pt lead. I think we'll see Wade be a little more assertive in the 2nd half.

Let's hope we continue playing very good defense like we did in the 2nd half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what happened at half that we got a tech. FT to start the 2nd half? i know chauncey was *****ing about dorell taking his cookies but i didnt see a tech dished out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't think it's been reported but Zo is a bit under the weather so if anyone wants to hear an excuse for his "so-so" play tonight, there's one....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade if off right now......

his passing is good though. he has to trust his teammates, and have them make shots.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lucky and-one for the Pistons...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if we actually boxed out, we would be up 10-12 pts b/c they are getting so many 2nd chance opportunities


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How come we cant get a body on Nazr Mohammed? Hes ****! Hes killing us with his offensive boards right now. Cmon Zo!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

geeze, wade is off tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOX OUT - fundamental rule of basketball!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

****ing ****** *** rules....let's just merge with the WNBA


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh, what a HORSESH*T TECHNICAL!!!!!!!! BS, refs!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh, shut up reggie.. you love these lame fouls, don't you?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God Dammit. In a game like this, every point is gonna count. Foul or no foul, we gotta just play to win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just when you thought things couldn't be worse, Kapono is at the scorers table....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It just got worse, Walker was also!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, this is getting more and more painful to watch.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

god, that was an awful attempt by Walker


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Antoine walker is a scrub. there is no other way to describe this player. Misses the easiest of layups and comes back and pushes a detroit player with no chance of blocking the shot.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Walker is nauseating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> god, that was an awful attempt by Walker


There is no other player in the NBA that can be as frustrating to watch as Antoine Walker.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to start making some shots


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no foul on that attempt by Wade?

what bs. I hate facing the Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker blows...I wish we could trade him for something or anything


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis is carrying us in this quarter.

Kapono is killing us on D.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kapono is the Pistons *****....whoever he guards scores


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade cant buy a basket. Not like him to miss this many.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Kapono is the worst defensive player in history. I could hit 20 on him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine fouled Nazr, thanks for not calling that one....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice shot by J-Dub


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades 3-16 and we r only down 2. While thats a good thing....WADE MAKE A SHOT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing that we're only down two after that horrible 3rd quarter?

Now if only Wade can get out of his slump we may still win this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker has absolutely no hops!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its funny. That third quarter was like a role reversal of the first quarter. Lets hope the fourths a role reversal of the second. Lets go heat!

WALKER GET OFF THE COURT, 3 BLOCKS ON U ALREADY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank u Pat, for sparing me a coronary....and stay off Walker!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why dont we try Zo in the post? put him on the block and try to make some offense out of it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kapono needs to hit some shots because he's killed us all night on D/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

now, get Kapono off and Wright in!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keith Askins would put up 20+ on Kapono in a suit and bowtie

quote me on that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> now, get Kapono off and Wright in!



yea, they know to go right after Kapono, and they are scoring easily on him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called for it earlier, but we need Wade,Wright,Posey,Haslem and Zo in right now and for the rest of the game. 

Scrubs like Walker and Kapono need to be sitting right now - theyre a liability


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea, they know to go right after Kapono, and they are scoring easily on him


Look at our lineup...I think Riles is trying to stretch the floor for Wade. 

We got Zo and 3 longball threats in there with Wade....

Kapono blows but it's a good strategy to get Wade going and open up lanes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah "a good hard foul" that's funny when does those come back? that's a flagrant in today's NBA


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it was a hard foul, but not a flagrant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a BS foul.....Rip fades away and he gets a foul call...........gotta love that ****


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh man, i HATE the pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Rip didn't go into Wade's body on that off glass jumper? come on now....

Dorell is coming in after the timeout, I'd put him on Rip and let him use his length to affect his shot, just gotta pray DW1 can stick with him through the screens


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sheed always hits big shots against us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still feel that if we lose this game, its because we havent got the right matchups in.

Williams isnt offering nething, neither is Kapono. Wheres UD and Dorrell?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree with Kopono as he isnt going to be playing later in the year, but Williams we need to work back in. Hes going to struggle, but he needs to play.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

always happens when we face the Pistons.....2 3's, and now down 6


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh, F*CKING CHR*ST


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIp always gets the bounces against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I agree with Kopono as he isnt going to be playing later in the year, but Williams we need to work back in. Hes going to struggle, but he needs to play.


I understand that, but hes 1-8 right now and if he aint scoring and aint passing (1 assist)...hes a liability right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

do you think Reggie Miller likes the Pistons more than the Heat or is it just me? Just throwing it out there...



Check out this lineup coming out of the timeout
Wade
Payton
Posey
Wright
Udonis

small ball to the next level


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> I understand that, but hes 1-8 right now and if he aint scoring and aint passing (1 assist)...hes a liability right now.


yep, he is. 

but he will be a liability for a longer period of time if he doesn't get the court time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> do you think Reggie Miller likes the Pistons more than the Heat or is it just me? Just throwing it out there...


He's got a man crush on Rip Hamilton. Rip can do no wrong in Reggie's eyes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BG44 said:


> I understand that, but hes 1-8 right now and if he aint scoring and aint passing (1 assist)...hes a liability right now.


Finally Kapono exits. This games not over but we need 3 quality Wade minutes to get us over the hump.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> do you think Reggie Miller likes the Pistons more than the Heat or is it just me? Just throwing it out there...


Yeah man, I totally agree... reggie's a pistons nutriding freak. i hate that fool.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> He's got a man crush on Rip Hamilton. Rip can do no wrong in Reggie's eyes.


his sisters got a girlfriend....reggie might be a fruitcake too


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by Udonis on the past 2 plays


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big shot James!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Shot James!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...if that would of went in....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just doesnt have it tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd sub Zo for Dorell right here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 minute to go, cmon boys. We definately need someone like Zo down low on this next set. We can bring Dorrell in if they score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It just wasnt Wade's night...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That was the worst shot Wade has ever taken.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yikes....just off today.....we had our chances


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why waste all that time to shoot a 16 foot jumper?? 

now we can't foul and get the ball back down either 1-2-3....theres no time left

Wade ****ed up, sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

oh man, wade is just NOT wade tonight..


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wade picked a fine time to have his worst game of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Pat shouldve known that it wasnt Wades day. He went with that ****ty JWil and Kapono lineup for more then half the last quarter...thats just a bad move. Wade needed the offensive help, those guys werent supplyin it. This leaves a bad taste in my mouth, coz we had this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why the **** does he get another FT??????? are you serious?


he intentionally missed and hit NOTHING. that's a violation and it's our ball. we'd have to tip the damn ball in and we're hoping for a miracle, but for no damn reason does he get another shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And yet another home loss. We needed this one too because of the 4 game road trip coming up.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

i agree with people here.. the most aggravating part of this game is that we HAD it won, but we blew it big time. Pistons got hot late, like they always do, and wade just wasn't coming up clutch like he usually does. Gotta give props to players like haslem though, who play with heart for the whole game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade has got to shoot that ball earlier, we were down, i know he didnt want to give them the chance to win it, but we were down, we have to attack the basket earlier, and if he is going to hold hte ball you would hope that he'd attack it to the hoop and not shoot a jump shot, Wade's relying too much on the jump shot in the final seconds!!! TAKE IT TO THE HOOP


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why waste all that time to shoot a 16 foot jumper??
> 
> now we can't foul and get the ball back down either 1-2-3....theres no time left
> 
> Wade ****ed up, sorry, but it's the truth.


Exactly he's got to attack the hoop sooner, and it makes me mad that he rely's on the jump shot! I think it was too much of possibly wanting to be the hero with the jump shot, he should have drove it in, thats a confidence killer right htere as a team, we really cannot afford losses right now b/c our record is horrible as it is


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, i guess my superstion of not making game threads stopped working. uggh


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can Somone Please Explain To Me Why Dwyane Didnt Drive That Ball In??????????????????????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade usually hits that shot....

guys, we live and die with Wade. He was very off today, but I would rather him take that shot than anybody else. He doesnt have many games like this

the good thing is, the team is looking better. We should pick up some wins playing like this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Can Somone Please Explain To Me Why Dwyane Didnt Drive That Ball In??????????????????????


Because they were in a zone and the Pistons main focus was on not allowing Wade to get in the lane. He took the shot that the defense gave him. Unfortuantely tonight, that outside shot wasnt falling for him. Credit Detroit's D tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade usually hits that shot....
> 
> guys, we live and die with Wade. He was very off today, but I would rather him take that shot than anybody else. He doesnt have many games like this
> 
> the good thing is, the team is looking better. We should pick up some wins playing like this


I think that would've been absolutly huge if we had won that game, that game was a classic Miami Heat vs Detroit Pistons game since the past two years..Ovibously Wade is the guy we want shooting that ball, and he's won us many games in those situations, but i thought in th is certain senerio he should've shot it earlier, and also took it to the hoop, i think he'll tell you the same..But then again i guess if he had made that shot, all would've looked good right?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Because they were in a zone and the Pistons main focus was on not allowing Wade to get in the lane. He took what the defense gave him. Unfortuantely tonight, that outside shot wasnt falling for him.


Well then you drive it in and find open teamates, or drive it in and probably get fouled..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Because they were in a zone and the Pistons main focus was on not allowing Wade to get in the lane. He took what the defense gave him. Unfortuantely tonight, that outside shot wasnt falling for him.


check your PM:biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

He didn't look to comfterble on the shot release, like he did vs the NY game two yrs ago on March 15...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

of course we could of done things differently with the time....but if wade hits that makable shot, none of it matters

wade got a shot, and missed. We lost. We have to go with wade in that situation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Well then you drive it in and find open teamates, or drive it in and probably get fouled..


If he drives he finds 3 defenders waiting for him. Yeah, he then could have kicked it out but still, I want Wade taking the shot in any gw situation.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> If he drives he finds 3 defenders waiting for him. Yeah, he then could have kicked it out but still, I want Wade taking the shot in any gw situation.


yeah true, i agree with you there 100% b/c lets say Wade had driven it in and kicked it out and gave it to a teamate and lets say they missed it, i would've been upset thinking Why didnt Dwyane take that shot??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah true, i agree with you there 100% b/c lets say Wade had driven it in and kicked it out and gave it to a teamate and lets say they missed it, i would've been upset thinking Why didnt Dwyane take that shot??


My only problem with Wade was him waiting so long to initiate the offense. He had an opportunity to attack the D before they were set and possibly get a better shot closer to the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Pistons 87, Heat 85*
> 
> Observations from Thursday's 87-85 loss the Pistons at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/

Bad news for Simien. He lost like 40 lbs. from salmonella during the summer and he has not been the same player since. Let's hope this time it isnt as bad as it was during the summer


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pistons still got their pocket refs I see. That Crawford douchebag never ceases to amaze me. Oh by the way, I have tivo, and Posey never came within a half foot of going out of bounds at any time. I think an official forgot his contacts. Either that or the yellow paint blinded him.

Also i'm wondering why Wade took the last shot, he was basicly ice cold all game long. Either have him drive it in and pick up a foul, or kick it back out to Posey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade had a bad game - it happens. Hes not perfect as hard as that is to believe. Haslem had a monster game, especially considering he was matched up against Sheed, who is a standout Power Forward. I hope UD keeps developing coz we'll need him in the post-Shaq years.

Dorrell had a fantastic first half but dissapeared after the break. It seems he matched up fairly well with Prince - which is terrific for a young guy like DW1. His rate of improvement is very exciting...i just hope he can keep active for the full 48.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> Pistons still got their pocket refs I see. That Crawford douchebag never ceases to amaze me. Oh by the way, I have tivo, and Posey never came within a half foot of going out of bounds at any time. I think an official forgot his contacts. Either that or the yellow paint blinded him.
> 
> Also i'm wondering why Wade took the last shot, he was basicly ice cold all game long. Either have him drive it in and pick up a foul, or kick it back out to Posey.


Not making excuses but the call on Rip getting an extra FT at the end, Posey being called out of bounds, and the Udonis timeout where he was clearly in bounds and not falling out ****ed us pretty hard.

But that's Joey Crawford for ya


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Heated said:


> *Pistons still got their pocket refs I see*. That Crawford douchebag never ceases to amaze me. Oh by the way, I have tivo, and Posey never came within a half foot of going out of bounds at any time. I think an official forgot his contacts. Either that or the yellow paint blinded him.
> 
> Also i'm wondering why Wade took the last shot, he was basicly ice cold all game long. Either have him drive it in and pick up a foul, or kick it back out to Posey.


Give me a break. There was a 4 point swing at the end of the second quarter instead of Chauncey shooting 3 foul shots we got a techinical.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Not making excuses but the call on Rip getting an extra FT at the end, Posey being called out of bounds, and the Udonis timeout where he was clearly in bounds and not falling out ****ed us pretty hard.
> 
> But that's Joey Crawford for ya


Crawford was giving the heat another chance according to the detroit news...



> Hamilton went to the free-throw line with 0.2 seconds left, made one and had to miss the second twice. Referee Joey Crawford disallowed his first miss because he said Hamilton shot it too quickly, putting the Heat at a competitive disadvantage.
> 
> Hamilton missed it again and the clock expired.


http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061201/SPORTS0102/612010341/1127


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Not making excuses but the call on Rip getting an extra FT at the end, Posey being called out of bounds, and the Udonis timeout where he was clearly in bounds and not falling out ****ed us pretty hard.
> 
> But that's Joey Crawford for ya


How would Rip getting an extra FT, make any difference in the game though, there was .2 on the clock. You can't shoot a ball with .2 on the clock.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane is the main reason we lost this game tonight by playing horribly. But when I see two different officiated games in the same game i'm gonna bring it up. I really don't care if they call a loose game or a tight game, but do it consistantly on both sides of the ball. I notice this only when we play Detroit.



Eternal said:


> How would Rip getting an extra FT, make any difference in the game though, there was .2 on the clock. You can't shoot a ball with .2 on the clock.


Posey stepping out of bounds(he literally didn't come close), and Udonis getting a turnover instead of the timeout that he signalled for in closing minutes sure had an impact on the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I was commenting on the Hamilton FT.

I agree Posey wasn't out of bounds, which did hurt, but like you said the bottomline was Wade had a good opportunity to tie or win the game in the final seconds and he just didn't get it done there or for the rest of the game. Why he didn't drive to the lane is beyond me, or give it to Posey.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I was commenting on the Hamilton FT.
> 
> I agree Posey wasn't out of bounds, which did hurt, but like you said the bottomline was Wade had a good opportunity to tie or win the game in the final seconds and he just didn't get it done there or for the rest of the game. Why he didn't drive to the lane is beyond me, or give it to Posey.


Even with the game going the way it was, I'm pretty sure I'd rather have Wade taking that shot than anyone else. That one-dribble-left, step-back jumper has won many games in the clutch for the Heat (including the reg season victory vs. Detroit last year).

What I didn't like about the play was waiting until too little was left on the clock. The jumper is a fine option, but you at least want the threat of the drive as well, and if you wait till 2 seconds left, you don't have that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brian said:


> Crawford was giving the heat another chance according to the detroit news...
> 
> 
> 
> http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061201/SPORTS0102/612010341/1127


Giving us another chance? He made a HUGE mistake by hitting nothing. The rule states we should get the ball at half court b/c of the violation. With that, we throw a lob to the rim and hope for a tip. 




Eternal said:


> How would Rip getting an extra FT, make any difference in the game though, there was .2 on the clock. You can't shoot a ball with .2 on the clock.


Read my comment above. No, you can't shoot with .2 left but you can tip it in...Yes, the odds of the Heat having a successful tip with .2 left inbounding at halfcourt are low. But you can't ignore the rule and not even give them that chance. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq Diesel said:


> do you think Reggie Miller likes the Pistons more than the Heat or is it just me?


He always likes to pimp them and Tay's shotblocking ability to try to justify that infamous block in the 2004 playoffs.


----------

